# Goodwood soft top sunday, 7th October



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I expect to be heading to this free Breakfast Club meet on October 7th. Usual plan, depart Ripley services on the A3 soutbound at 6.30 AM, Petworth at 7.30 and then onto the circuit for a bit before 8.

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... -club.aspx

If your TT is a rag top you can display it within the dedicated parking on site, i.e. alongside proper posh cars instead of the public parking - you have to register for this through the above link.

No idea what will be there but there's usually plenty of interesting stuff on show!

Let me know if you're coming otheriwse I'll definitely leave without you


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I may come too, I'll see what I've got planned.


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

I intend to go too, should be good, but I will let you know nearer the time if we will meet up with you for the run as other factors will dictate such as crap weather or maybe my pit crew cant get out of bed early enough  
So if you dont hear from me directly, we wont be there, but we start with good intentions.....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Karl, hope you can make it

Soptted you and the pit crew coming through Richmond on the A316 on saturday - I was on a bike though


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Crikey. I hope I gave you a wide berth?! Being a biker too I try and give the same respect I would expect!

I would have thought you would have had a bigger uptake on this run actually, as if the weather is okay, there is potential for some nice motors being there....

We'll do our best to be there.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ha yeah the Sussex lot are letting the side down this time out 

Unlike the other cyclists on the A316, I use the cycle lane... that's sort of what it's for


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news everyone!

I'll be able to do this, looked a bit unlikely but a couple of things were cancelled, so I'll be meeting you guys at Petworth.

One of the Sussex contingent can make it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Good news indeed!
Hope the forecast improves :?


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Phil, just to let you know that we are going in the morning but we wont be at your early bird meet up......we'll maybe see you down there as we could be an hour or two behind you...!

Enjoy the drive, the weather looks great 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for letting me know, I'll keep an eye out for you... probably find me looking over the TVRs... they're almost cheaper than mkIIs these days :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> Cheers for letting me know, I'll keep an eye out for you... probably find me looking over the TVRs... they're almost cheaper than mkIIs these days :wink:


for a good reason, they are worse in everyway but the noise.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK I'll bite

The only deficiencies I can think of are the inherent unreliability (the more I look into it the more it seems that this is more a reputation thing than reality, bit like the girly TT hairdresser image), the poor fuel economy (I'll also have a small japbox for 80 mpg commuting, so probably better off all round - happy days), corrosion of wishbones and outriggers (proactive maintenance is the key, sounds a bit like TT ownership)...

Rover V8s are well known and well supported and there are a fair few specialists around this neck of the woods too. Insurance on a Griffith 500 is the same as my TT. Road tax is cheaper, as they're pre-2001 and judged solely on engine capacity > 1.5L. I like that a lot.

I will be the first to admit that 240 bhp from a 4.5L V8 is embarrassing, but they only weigh a ton so you still get V8 performance... and as you say... the NOISE!


----------

